# Kayak at Menards



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

So I just wanted to let everybody know if you're looking for a good deal on a kayak. They went on sale at Menards today for 169. It is a Viper 10.4. It's a good deal works great for fishing. I just picked mine up today

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JONX513 (Apr 19, 2011)

Omg. Youre not allowed to post about buying a kayak in this forum.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

JONX513 said:


> Omg. Youre not allowed to post about buying a kayak in this forum.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Flannel_Carp said:


>



Hahahaahahahaahahahhahahaahhaahhaaha


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Flannel_Carp said:


>


I'm rolling over laughing! To funny Flan! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

fishmasterflex said:


> So I just wanted to let everybody know if you're looking for a good deal on a kayak. They went on sale at Menards today for 169. It is a Viper 10.4. It's a good deal works great for fishing. I just picked mine up today
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good deal man, u don't need a Jackson Coosa to get started (I mean I do ) but for everyone else that is a heck of steal to get out and float.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

fishmasterflex said:


> So I just wanted to let everybody know if you're looking for a good deal on a kayak. They went on sale at Menards today for 169. It is a Viper 10.4. It's a good deal works great for fishing. I just picked mine up today
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Awesome deal bro! Mind throwing up some pics of it? Sounds like a great boat to get floating !


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

300 lb capacity. Feels great
Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

You're killin me Flannel!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

fishmasterflex said:


> 300 lb capacity. Feels great
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice. Looks like a future beach. Add some flush mount rod holders on there and you'll be set.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

fishmasterflex said:


> 300 lb capacity. Feels great
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Nice man! Welcome to the addiction !


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Nice. Looks like a future beach. Add some flush mount rod holders on there and you'll be set.


+1 on the flush mounts, they are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I picked one up last year for me and I'm going back to get the wife one this year. 

Here's mine after some mods.


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Bazzin05 said:


> I picked one up last year for me and I'm going back to get the wife one this year.
> 
> Here's mine after some mods.


Bazzin that is awesome. I might be copying you

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Just my 2 cents. I consider these a great entry level kayak but once I put my hands on one in store found them to be a thin walled yak which in my opinion would not do well in situations such as the abuse low watered rivers can dole out.
I think it's great that you have found an economically priced vessel for your needs but I can't help but to think that you will be upgrading to a better quality rig once you drag bottom more than a few times.
The age old adage goes, " you get what you pay for". Truer words were never spoken.
Good luck. Keep us posted. I hope to be proven wrong.


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

co-angler said:


> Just my 2 cents. I consider these a great entry level kayak but once I put my hands on one in store found them to be a thin walled yak which in my opinion would not do well in situations such as the abuse low watered rivers can dole out.
> I think it's great that you have found an economically priced vessel for your needs but I can't help but to think that you will be upgrading to a better quality rig once you drag bottom more than a few times.
> The age old adage goes, " you get what you pay for". Truer words were never spoken.
> Good luck. Keep us posted. I hope to be proven wrong.


I have actually tested this kayak out all of last year. My buddy has 2 and i have always used his. I have just never owned one. We took many trips down the whitewater last year and put them through a lot of punishment and they held up pretty well. Being a big man like i am (6ft 4in 250lbs) i was just looking for anything cheap that will hold my big butt. I do eventually plan to upgrade to a better yak when i get better at fishing out of one. Im just not comfortable enough in one yet to invest the money. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I bought the GF and I one today, she has wanted one for awhile. I figured I could fish some ponds and paddle around with her and not break the bank. Mine will probably look like Bazzins eventually LOL...


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

I like those up grades. Might end up getting me one


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

co-angler said:


> Just my 2 cents. I consider these a great entry level kayak but once I put my hands on one in store found them to be a thin walled yak which in my opinion would not do well in situations such as the abuse low watered rivers can dole out.
> I think it's great that you have found an economically priced vessel for your needs but I can't help but to think that you will be upgrading to a better quality rig once you drag bottom more than a few times.
> The age old adage goes, " you get what you pay for". Truer words were never spoken.
> Good luck. Keep us posted. I hope to be proven wrong.


coangler that was my exact thoughts when I bought the yak last year, but to my surprise it has held up surprisingly well. I used it all of last year when the rivers get too low for the jetboat. That is the most abusive time of year and it has held up pretty well. I also have 6 other friend's that bought them last year and used them every weekend last summer and so far no one has sprung a leak. 

I'm sure I will upgrade someday but for now this fits my needs and saves the abuse on the jetboat during low water periods. Heck if the yak saves me one trip to the welder with the jet it has paid for itself.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bazzin05 said:


> coangler that was my exact thoughts when I bought the yak last year, but to my surprise it has held up surprisingly well. I used it all of last year when the rivers get too low for the jetboat. That is the most abusive time of year and it has held up pretty well. I also have 6 other friend's that bought them last year and used them every weekend last summer and so far no one has sprung a leak.
> 
> I'm sure I will upgrade someday but for now this fits my needs and saves the abuse on the jetboat during low water periods. Heck if the yak saves me one trip to the welder with the jet it has paid for itself.



I think I'm goin to get one


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I picked one up seems decent for the cash can't wait to try it out

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, that's a great deal. A 10' boat is nice for the LMR or GMR. I prefer them because they're easier to maneuver than a 12' or 14' lake boat.

I dig the cup holder and tray in front of the captain's chair. These are very useful for holding gear, bait, etc, when you're fishing.


----------



## TR21 (Jan 19, 2012)

I bought one last year I am 6'4" 275 and have drug it all through the rocks and really abused it and to my surprise it still looks new. Now I will say the stern end of the boat sits a little lower than I like due to my size (not over the limit but I've been stuck when other people in the same yak glide right over the 4 in ripples) but I figure I can put some air bags in the back and be good to go I can fish a good 6 hours in that yak before it starts getting uncomfortable... I plan on adding an anchor system, Scottie rod holders and a cheap thru haul depth finder. Also I am rather impressed with the stability as it is 30" wide at the bottom and I have actually stood up in fished out of it in calm slack waters. I think it's a hell of a deal for under $200.


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Took it out for the first time today and it performed well. It was very stable and comfortable. Too bad i got skunked

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Had mine out also, my first kayak experience. I thought it fished great although I am not used to being so confined but, I got used to it. It is stable but not bold enough to stand yet, water still to cold for a swim. I think the paddle is too short, but I am not experienced enough to know, just thought a longer one would work better. Any thoughts?


----------

